# Anglos results- As ugly as you can get (Or Not!!)



## Sunny (31 Mar 2010)

Anglo's results

[broken link removed]


----------



## VOR (31 Mar 2010)

48% impaired. You'd get a better lending curve if a monkey threw darts at a map. That is quite frightening.


----------



## runner (31 Mar 2010)

I hope you dont mean poor Seanie?


----------

